
CVPR 2017 Best Paper Awards - iraphael
http://cvpr2017.thecvf.com/program/main_conference#cvpr2017_awards
======
iraphael
* Densely Connected Convolutional Networks [0] by Gao Huang, Zhuang Liu, Laurens van der Maaten, & Kilian Q. Weinberger.

* Learning from Simulated and Unsupervised Images through Adversarial Training [1] by Ashish Shrivastava, Tomas Pfister, Oncel Tuzel, Joshua Susskind, Wenda Wang, & Russell Webb

CVPR 2017 Best Paper Honorable Mention Awards

* Annotating Object Instances with a Polygon-RNN [2] by Lluís Castrejón, Kaustav Kundu, Raquel Urtasun, & Sanja Fidler * YOLO9000: Better, Faster, Stronger [3] by Joseph Redmon & Ali Farhadi

CVPR 2017 Best Student Paper Award

* Computational Imaging on the Electric Grid [4] by Mark Sheinin, Yoav Y. Schechner, & Kiriakos N. Kutulakos

CVPR 2017 Longuet-Higgins Prize (for cvpr 2007 papers that stood the test of
time)

* Object Retrieval with Large Vocabularies and Fast Spatial Matching [5] by James Philbin, Ondrej Chum, Michael Isard, Josef Sivic & Andrew Zisserman

CVPR 2017 PAMI Young Researcher Award

* Ross Girshick & Julien Mairal

[0] [https://arxiv.org/abs/1608.06993](https://arxiv.org/abs/1608.06993)

[1] [https://arxiv.org/abs/1612.07828](https://arxiv.org/abs/1612.07828)

[2] [https://arxiv.org/abs/1704.05548](https://arxiv.org/abs/1704.05548)

[3] [https://arxiv.org/abs/1612.08242](https://arxiv.org/abs/1612.08242)

[4]
[http://openaccess.thecvf.com/content_cvpr_2017/papers/Sheini...](http://openaccess.thecvf.com/content_cvpr_2017/papers/Sheinin_Computational_Imaging_on_CVPR_2017_paper.pdf)

[5]
[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/4270197/](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/4270197/)

